# CWC-Roadmaster Help



## pattherat (Sep 15, 2015)

Would greatly appreciate everyone's expertise dating this Roadmaster.
Also wondering would it have come with fenders and/or a chainguard?


----------



## ratina (Sep 15, 2015)

Most likely a 46. Would have had fenders and a guard.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2015)

*Cwc roadmaster*

Would have looked something like this if it had a tank.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a set of fenders for sale for that bike if you are interested. Maybe even the chain guard and the rack. Email me at szathmarig@yahoo.com


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 19, 2015)

I forgot I also have a set of truss rods for that bike.


----------



## jlr551cfd (Sep 28, 2015)

I may be interested in the chain guard and truss rods, if they aren't already spoken for szathmarig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

just wondering why the date is important? I always just liked the bike-schwinns esp have a date fetish


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2015)

They are still available.


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

bike said:


> just wondering why the date is important? I always just liked the bike-schwinns esp have a date fetish




I think even I can answer this one. Aside from correct identification, wouldn't it be so that the bike has the correct matching parts for the model and year and of manufacture. Unless I'm not understanding the question correctly.


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 28, 2015)

I think your bike is a prewar and not 46. The reason for that is the slight curve on the down tube on your bike. If you look at the 46 model the down tube has a sharp turn. I also don't see a hole in the frame above the axle for the chain guard screw, in which case you need an earlier chain guard.


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

If my understanding is correct there would be no dropout "tangs" for a dropstand on a postwar CW. A closeup photo of the dropouts would be helpful.


----------



## pattherat (Oct 5, 2015)

szathmarig said:


> I think your bike is a prewar and not 46. The reason for that is the slight curve on the down tube on your bike. If you look at the 46 model the down tube has a sharp turn. I also don't see a hole in the frame above the axle for the chain guard screw, in which case you need an earlier chain guard.




Looking straight down the seat tube:


----------



## pattherat (Oct 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> If my understanding is correct there would be no dropout "tangs" for a dropstand on a postwar CW. A closeup photo of the dropouts would be helpful.




Close-up of both dropouts:


----------



## pattherat (Oct 26, 2015)

Found a set of fenders this weekend at Memory Lane:


----------



## pattherat (Nov 4, 2015)

newly acquired fenders stripped and installed:


----------

